# Durham cutlets



## jg grant

It came to me in an idle moment. Durham cutlets. Left over cooked meat minced finely and bound with breadcrumbs. Shaped like a chop they were crumbed and deep fried. A length of uncooked macaroni tube was inserted at the thin end to simulate the bone. Question is why pick on Durham?


----------



## tsell

Did you serve them in the 'Mon', Ronnie?

Taff


----------



## spongebob

If you did Ronnie, I would not been able to afford them. 
The best I could do was to buy a very good burger from Filix's restaurant in the house on the opposite corner.
Early to mid fifties the restaurant was owned by Felix Miller , once music master at Takapuna Grammar school and a violinist with the National Orchestra.
If you could afford a sit down meal he would serenade you with his fiddle.

Bob


----------



## jg grant

what's a serenade Bob? And did you really want to. I'm thinking Sylvia de prat but that was accordion. The guy for electric violin was Dick Hoppe at the Ranch house. Jeez that guy could play. Check out night flower on google. Don't know if it's there actually.


----------



## jg grant

Hi Taff #2 no mate, Durham cutlets was a blast from the past. I'm thinking that in those days, late fifties, early sixties we in the UK were coming out of a very bleak era following WW2 and nothing was wasted. Rationing lasted until well into the fifties. The US gave billions in aid to Germany and Japan but the UK had to support itself with no help from Uncle Sam. I also believe that when the Beatles came along we, the UK , shook all the dreariness off and got a new life. What do you think mate?


----------



## tiachapman

on the menu at Durham Jail


----------



## Erimus

Nobody knows why Durham....they have been around since the 1880's at least. We were served them as a meal in Alaska a couple of years back,sans macaroni.

geoff


----------



## ALAN TYLER

Erimus said:


> Nobody knows why Durham....they have been around since the 1880's at least. We were served them as a meal in Alaska a couple of years back,sans macaroni.
> 
> geoff


Mentioned in the Lewis Lloyd handwritten cook book 1880 and The Liverpool School of Cookery in 1900. ( Nautical Cookery School?)


----------



## alan ward

ALAN TYLER said:


> Mentioned in the Lewis Lloyd handwritten cook book 1880 and The Liverpool School of Cookery in 1900. ( Nautical Cookery School?)


I`ve just given our middle boy my old gear,Repertoire,Saulnier and la Rousse.The copy of Practical Cookery still had the Nautical Catering College stamp inside,can`t remember nicking that.My old Granton serrated edge ham knife,a boning knife that`d still take your fingers off,some garnish knives and the piece de resistance a 12"Sabatier bought for unfulfilled purpose too big to be practical.Some of the stuff is from my CPS days back in `67


----------



## ALAN TYLER

alan ward said:


> I`ve just given our middle boy my old gear,Repertoire,Saulnier and la Rousse.The copy of Practical Cookery still had the Nautical Catering College stamp inside,can`t remember nicking that.
> Hang on I had my "Practical Cookery book nicked by some underhand 2nd Cook I sailed with in the 60,s!!!!!!!!


----------



## jg grant

Alan # 9. You mention the Sabatier as being too big to be practical but it comes down to the chopping board. I know quite a few people who have got carried away by this current cooking craze and have bought the knives to do the biz. But they never gave a thought to the chopping board. Some are trying to use a big knife on a postage sized board. Bloody dangerous. My boards are 600 X 450 and 50mm thick but my favourite knife is actually a S/S Chinese chopper which you can use to cut and pick up things.


----------



## Engine Serang

Had similar in Texaco with mash shaped around it, dipped in breadcrumbs and deep fried. They were called Potato Chops.


----------



## Farmer John

A Chinese cleaver is a very handy implement and can be used in a much more subtle way than the lumpen thing looks to be capable of.


----------



## kevjacko

Farmer John said:


> A Chinese cleaver is a very handy implement and can be used in a much more subtle way than the lumpen thing looks to be capable of.


Yes brilliant for shredding veg finely. I use mine a lot. I still have my original Sabatier carver and fork out of a set I bought on my first trip in Botleks. Unfortunately the rest dwindled away. Still have a pretty good mixed set though with a few Swiss monograms in there, the handles of which I find ergonomically more comfortable, well for me anyway.
Cheers


----------



## kevjacko

As for Durham cutlets (with onion gravy)........ I refuse to subject the family to them they might end up liking them, and it's muggins here who has to make them. Bit like them bloody cheese beano' s.


----------



## tsell

jg grant said:


> Alan # 9. You mention the Sabatier as being too big to be practical but it comes down to the chopping board. I know quite a few people who have got carried away by this current cooking craze and have bought the knives to do the biz. But they never gave a thought to the chopping board. Some are trying to use a big knife on a postage sized board. Bloody dangerous. My boards are 600 X 450 and 50mm thick but my favourite knife is actually a S/S Chinese chopper which you can use to cut and pick up things.


G'day Ronnie,
Can't beat the Chinese chopper for a versatile utensil - as others have said. Don't know if you ever visited her, but the four foot tall old Chinese lady who's Alladin's Cave of Asian goodies was in the main drag at Onehunga, sold me my S/S cleaver, wok and other gear more than 50 years ago. I still use them four or five times a week - more now because I'm chief cook as Sylvia is just out of hospital after a two and half hour op on her hand and arm.
The old Chinese lady told my fortune every time I went into the shop. It never changed over the years and so far she's been right!

Cheers

Taff


----------



## ChasH

*operation*



tsell said:


> G'day Ronnie,
> Can't beat the Chinese chopper for a versatile utensil - as others have said. Don't know if you ever visited her, but the four foot tall old Chinese lady who's Alladin's Cave of Asian goodies was in the main drag at Onehunga, sold me my S/S cleaver, wok and other gear more than 50 years ago. I still use them four or five times a week - more now because I'm chief cook as Sylvia is just out of hospital after a two and half hour op on her hand and arm.
> The old Chinese lady told my fortune every time I went into the shop. It never changed over the years and so far she's been right!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Taff


Hi Taff, hope your dear lady is well after her op and has a speedy recovery please give her my best, another reason to get the bottle out and toast her health all the best chasH


----------



## tsell

ChasH said:


> Hi Taff, hope your dear lady is well after her op and has a speedy recovery please give her my best, another reason to get the bottle out and toast her health all the best chasH


Sylvia says, "Thank you, Chas!" and sends you a big kiss - which is more than I've had lately!!(Wave)

cheers

Taff


----------



## jg grant

All the best to your Sylvia Taff. 
Your mention of Chinese utensils reminds me of an old Chinese cook I once met who told me,"ah Lonnie first you must wok before you can fly".
Actually, just made that up. Been down to my cellar of eclectic vintage wines and dusted off a cask of superb white.


----------



## tsell

jg grant said:


> All the best to your Sylvia Taff.
> Your mention of Chinese utensils reminds me of an old Chinese cook I once met who told me,"ah Lonnie first you must wok before you can fly".
> Actually, just made that up. Been down to my cellar of eclectic vintage wines and dusted off a cask of superb white.


Thanks from Sylvia Ronnie - a kiss is on its way to you too. She's only eighteen so pretty loose with the kisses!!
I note that your humour still knows no bounds! Enjoy the Chateau Cardboard, cobber!(==D)

Cheers

Taff


----------



## D1566

jg grant said:


> The US gave billions in aid to Germany and Japan but the UK had to support itself with no help from Uncle Sam.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan


----------



## ALAN TYLER

jg grant said:


> Alan # 9. You mention the Sabatier as being too big to be practical but it comes down to the chopping board. I know quite a few people who have got carried away by this current cooking craze and have bought the knives to do the biz. But they never gave a thought to the chopping board. Some are trying to use a big knife on a postage sized board. Bloody dangerous. My boards are 600 X 450 and 50mm thick but my favourite knife is actually a S/S Chinese chopper which you can use to cut and pick up things.


Still using Sabatier knives, feeling a bit inadequate re the chopping board, Mines only 430x330x50mm but does weigh in at 12lbs. Alan.


----------



## Michael Taylor

BBQ leg of lamb yesterday (big holiday here), Lancashire Hot Pot today, Shepard's Pie tomorrow and if any left overs Durham Cutlet Friday.

8 oz cold lamb
1 medium onion
1 cooking apple
8 oz mashed potatoes
Salt and pepper
1 tbs chopped parsley
2 tsp tomato ketchup
1 tsp tomato puree
Flour, beaten egg.dry breadcrumbs and fat for frying.

Mince together lamb.onion and apple. Mix in salt and pepper, parsley, ketchup and puree. Mix well.
Shape into cutlets, brush with egg and bread crumbs.
Deep fry 3 to 4 mins......
Good job I like lamb.


----------



## jg grant

D 1566, Hi looks like I got my wires crossed somewhere. Cheers.


----------



## jg grant

Erimus said:


> Nobody knows why Durham....they have been around since the 1880's at least. We were served them as a meal in Alaska a couple of years back,sans macaroni.
> 
> geoff


Hi Geoff, I'm thinking, maybe some one was getting creative and/ or bunging another quid on the price tag.


----------



## MakemBill

Don't think I ever cooked Durham Cutlets while in the MN but I did when I later joined the army. They were quite popular on a Monday as a way of using up any left over beef joints. We used to serve them with Réforme Sauce.


----------



## Samsette

MakemBill said:


> Don't think I ever cooked Durham Cutlets while in the MN but I did when I later joined the army. They were quite popular on a Monday as a way of using up any left over beef joints. We used to serve them with Réforme Sauce.


How about croquettes? That was the MN solution to bits of left over roasts and other cuts. They were given fancy names to fool the crowd.


----------



## morky1

Whompers ! As a 3rd/2nd cook on the Himalaya back in the 60's we laid the mince mixture, loaded with crap to bulk it up, but with Trevor the camp 2nd chef it was entertaining as we moulded and flattened the mix with the aid of an A10 tin, into 'hamburgers' we got all the gossip as to who was doing what with whom. The left over burgers went to the crew mess and as they thought that we actually flattened them by wedging them in our armpits and squeezing , they were fondly known as whompers


----------

